# BSI (let's see if this s**ts any good) before & after



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

So here we go.this will be my log of my bsi cycle from start to finish.lots of people going on about how good this stuff is so thought I would see for myself.i will only be using bsi gear but will be using pharma adex and HCG.so have been off all gear for 4/5 months now time to get back on.for the past few years I have only used rhom labs so bsi will have alot to live up to.

so cycle will be test,tren & mtren ds. Will be using the mtren ds in bi's and tri's to see if this local effect thing has any truth to it.

test 1gram ew

tren 750mg ew

Mtren ds 1ml ed 4 weeks on 4 weeks off

will be running this for 16 weeks give or take was going to run slin but want to just run the bsi stuff alone.may add slin near the end of cycle after I get an idea of how good or bad the bsi stuff is.

diet is high pro,high carbs,low fats around 4500/5000 cals every day.

1-150g oats 45g protein blend 1 egg 5 egg whites and scoop of peanut butter

2-250g brown balsmati rice 250g chicken blended with 600ml water

3-250g brown balsmati rice 250g chicken blended with 600ml water

3- 50g nuts 2 large bananas 45g protein blend

pre wo 100g oats 45g protein blend

post wo hand full of jelly beans 50g coco pops 45g protein blend

5-250g balsmati rice 250g lean steak 150g asparagus

6-250g chicken 200g salad large banana

7- 45g protein blend scoop peanut butter 6egg whites 350ml whole milk

eats the same thing every day apart from sat my cheat day coul easly take 10,000 cals in.

Training is push,pull,legs just started this the end off my last cycle.never been as strong off cycle as I have been with this routine

PB's

bench 180kg x 2

deads 260kgs x2

squat 240kgs x 4

These were all on my last cycle at the min I am lifting

bench 140kg x 7/8

deads 220kg x 3

squat 180kg x10

Don't realy do 1 rep max so don't no what they are at the min.

so will be starting the cycle on Sunday any thing you want to no just pipe up and don't be shy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Milky said:


> Good luck with it mate.


Cheers mate just hope it's as good as people are saying but if all fails have rohm on standby


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

44carl44 said:


> Cheers mate just hope it's as good as people are saying but if all fails have rohm on standby


Currently running ROHM myself mate and liking it, put a big order of Fuerza in, gonna give that a try.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Like the look of this. A true test of the new lab which is buzzing about the board.

Also you are a strong lad. Age/weight?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice mate, will be checking in, i dont think theres any studies or proof that site specific enhancement can be bought on from local site injections mate, alot of hearsay i think to promote sales, considering how much gear most of us inject on a daily/weekly basis we aint got huge ****s, but good to see your log, mgf/igf/hgh is a good combination for bringing up lagging body parts i believe


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Subscribed!!!

Will be following this...

Good luck with it mate!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Milky said:


> Currently running ROHM myself mate and liking it, put a big order of Fuerza in, gonna give that a try.


You can't beat rohm ony thing that I don't like is the tritest oil is as thick as engine oil.also from what I read on here fuerza are turning out to be a half decent lab.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> Currently running ROHM myself mate and liking it, put a big order of Fuerza in, gonna give that a try.


If your liking the Rohm why you switching to Fuerza?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Like the look of this. A true test of the new lab which is buzzing about the board.
> 
> Also you are a strong lad. Age/weight?


x2


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Like the look of this. A true test of the new lab which is buzzing about the board.
> 
> Also you are a strong lad. Age/weight?


24 pal and not to sure of weight around 95/96kg

Hope to break a few PB's this time 200kg bench is my main goal.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MonstaMuscle:3836533 said:


> If your liking the Rohm why you switching to Fuerza?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MonstaMuscle:3836533 said:


> If your liking the Rohm why you switching to Fuerza?


Heard good things And got a bargain for my next courses.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> 24 pal and not to sure of weight around 95/96kg
> 
> Hope to break a few PB's this time 200kg bench is my main goal.


Would be very impressive at your BW and age, good luck. I have used 2ml of BSI Mtren DS but I'll reserve judgement until I have used it more often.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@weeman believes in site enhancement.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck with this mate.

Subbed

nice lifts, how long are you planning on running this for?

edit; 16 wks, i have tapatalk!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice subbed


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Curious, is there a reason why you are cycling the mtren apart from cost etc?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

zack amin said:


> nice mate, will be checking in, i dont think theres any studies or proof that site specific enhancement can be bought on from local site injections mate, alot of hearsay i think to promote sales, considering how much gear most of us inject on a daily/weekly basis we aint got huge ****s, but good to see your log, mgf/igf/hgh is a good combination for bringing up lagging body parts i believe


Yeh no it's bro science but kind of makes me think that if the mtren ds has no Easter attached then it can start working were you pin it.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @weeman believes in site enhancement.


Yes I remember reading a SEO thread a while back and weeman posted some pics of him useing gear in his tri's and thee was a massive diffrence.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you drink your chicken and rice??


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Curious, is there a reason why you are cycling the mtren apart from cost etc?


Nah not cost mate got a shed load sitting here.its more to do with I want to see how well the compounds work.if I run mtren ds for the first 4 weeks the strength and size will come form that.then by end of week 4 long Easters of tren/test will kick in so will drop the mtren to see if strength and size keeps comming.will add mtren again at week 8 as sometimes I feel like size and strength slows down so hopefully this will keep things going.


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you drink your chicken and rice??


I wondered that. I blend tuna lime cordial and oats but not chicken and rice.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck with it mate


----------



## Mrgirkin (Mar 16, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> So here we go.this will be my log of my bsi cycle from start to finish.lots of people going on about how good this stuff is so thought I would see for myself.i will only be using bsi gear but will be using pharma adex and HCG.so have been off all gear for 4/5 months now time to get back on.for the past few years I have only used rhom labs so bsi will have alot to live up to.
> 
> so cycle will be test,tren & mtren ds. Will be using the mtren ds in bi's and tri's to see if this local effect thing has any truth to it.
> 
> ...


You blend ur chicken and rice with water wats that like? Also why do u blend instead of eating it? X


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you drink your chicken and rice??


Yes mate saves time at work.rather than fannying about eating dry rice and chicken and bowking getting it down.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Yes mate saves time at work.rather than fannying about eating dry rice and chicken and bowking getting it down.


How does that taste? Or do you just glug it down...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with this. Don't forget some video's


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> How does that taste? Or do you just glug it down...


Its a bit thick to gulp down mate.just tastes bland would rather eat that then dry chicken.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with this. Don't forget some video's


Cheers mate when I start hitting my pb's again vids will be going up.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Yes I remember reading a SEO thread a while back and weeman posted some pics of him useing gear in his tri's and thee was a massive diffrence.


I only jab my right glute and the area is twice the size as my left.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Do yourself a favour mate,and carry on to the end of cycle.It's a pain in the hole following a thread and there is no end result.Good luck on your journey mate,.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

In for this.

The pre workouts tend to have decent reviews I would have like to of seen results from just a normal cycle

Good luck fella, thats a lot of gear there...must have cost a pretty penny lol


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

So got in from work and thought **** it had a **** day at work was freezing could not feel my toes.banged 0.5ml mtren ds in each tri eyes watered when it went in felt like a dull sting.now my arm feels like mike Tyson has gave me a numer.aw and the **** was like a toxic green/yellow could fill a couple of slin pins with it and go raving using them as glow sticks.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

My mtren ds is red ?!?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Subbed mate. This could/should/better be epic!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ditz said:


> My mtren ds is red ?!?


Yeh mate I have 4 bottles that are yellow and 1 that's red from the new batch.you have gold or red top.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Red top mate, must be the new stuff!

It's good whatever it is lol


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> Subbed mate. This could/should/better be epic!


You no me mate I don't disappoint.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> So got in from work and thought **** it had a **** day at work was freezing could not feel my toes.banged 0.5ml mtren ds in each tri eyes watered when it went in felt like a dull sting.now my arm feels like mike Tyson has gave me a numer.aw and the **** was like a toxic green/yellow could fill a couple of slin pins with it and go raving using them as glow sticks.


What did you use to pin your triceps?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ditz said:


> Red top mate, must be the new stuff!
> 
> It's good whatever it is lol


Yes mate the new batch has red top and the gear is red.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What did you use to pin your triceps?


I've done mine with oranges and slins

Prefer slins though


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> What did you use to pin your triceps?


Slin pin mate 1ml 29g


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

sockie said:


> Do yourself a favour mate,and carry on to the end of cycle.It's a pain in the hole following a thread and there is no end result.Good luck on your journey mate,.


is this another dig at aus?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ditz said:


> I've done mine with oranges and slins
> 
> Prefer slins though





44carl44 said:


> Slin pin mate 1ml 29g


With their injectable Dbol I've used insulin pins in my triceps and in my biceps, wasn't sure if it would go deep enough. Used an orange in my biceps and gave me PIP for like a week :lol:

If a slin pin is deffo long enough, I'll use one next time :thumbup1:


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

good luck mate!! alot of stuff going in every week  ! looking forward to seeing results!!  .

ive seen a few people with mTren? what is it if i may ask?

steroid? pre workout?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> With their injectable Dbol I've used insulin pins in my triceps and in my biceps, wasn't sure if it would go deep enough. Used an orange in my biceps and gave me PIP for like a week :lol:
> 
> If a slin pin is deffo long enough, I'll use one next time :thumbup1:


Bi's are worse for pip anyway I find.

It's bodyfat dependant mate, I'm about 14% maybe and slins fine


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> With their injectable Dbol I've used insulin pins in my triceps and in my biceps, wasn't sure if it would go deep enough. Used an orange in my biceps and gave me PIP for like a week :lol:
> 
> If a slin pin is deffo long enough, I'll use one next time :thumbup1:


It don't matter mate as you can do it sub q so would work anyway.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

welshbuddy said:


> good luck mate!! alot of stuff going in every week  ! looking forward to seeing results!!  .
> 
> ive seen a few people with mTren? what is it if i may ask?
> 
> steroid? pre workout?


It's both a steroid and pre workout.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Blended chicken and rice, man that sounds like it will be a thick horribe taste.

But at the same time a great way of getting the food in, do you blend it up at work and then neck it ?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> is this another dig at aus?


no one in particular mate.just how I feel.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> Blended chicken and rice, man that sounds like it will be a thick horribe taste.
> 
> But at the same time a great way of getting the food in, do you blend it up at work and then neck it ?


Blend it at home in the morning then have them at 9.30 and 12.30


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Right so just back from the gym.wont bore you all with every exercise and weight etc.as I no all every one wants to no is if bsi are any good.well took 1ml mtren ds split in each tri.never felt much different once I got to the gym maybe a little more aggressive.after I warmed up etc i started to feel a good pump which soon turn to a massive skin ripping pump.my weights were all the same as always but with a bigger pump was not expecting to much in the way of strength as it was my first shot.now been out the gym about 40 mins chest and shoulders have lost the pump put tri's are still pumping and hard as rock.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Been up a few hours now and the way my tri's felt last night I thought there was no way this stuff could be pip free.i was wrong woke up with slightly tight tri's that's it.dont get me wrong had dead arms for a bit after it but apart from that all good.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Been up a few hours now and the way my tri's felt last night I thought there was no way this stuff could be pip free.i was wrong woke up with slightly tight tri's that's it.dont get me wrong had dead arms for a bit after it but apart from that all good.


That surprised me too mate, done tris and delts with it so far and slight tightness but nothing to speak of


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ditz said:


> That surprised me too mate, done tris and delts with it so far and slight tightness but nothing to speak of


Just hope the test e and tren e are the same as it seems alot say no pip and the other half say unreal pip.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Just hope the test e and tren e are the same as it seems alot say no pip and the other half say unreal pip.


I'm on there test e and zero pip whatsoever.

I didnt get on with there test 400, I think that was just a reaction to the EO though


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Just hope the test e and tren e are the same as it seems alot say no pip and the other half say unreal pip.


I've been using their T400 for the last 5 weeks, doesn't matter where I pin, I get PIP for about 5 days. The first 2 days of PIP can be agony, especially when I'm trying to sleep, any sort of movement and the pain will wake me up!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ditz said:


> I'm on there test e and zero pip whatsoever.
> 
> I didnt get on with there test 400, I think that was just a reaction to the EO though


Don't think it can be the EO as they use it in all do they not.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I've been using their T400 for the last 5 weeks, doesn't matter where I pin, I get PIP for about 5 days. The first 2 days of PIP can be agony, especially when I'm trying to sleep, any sort of movement and the pain will wake me up!


Seems alot have bad pip but then alot get no pip at all if the pip is that bad I will change to rohm as I am not going to let it effect my training.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

44carl44 said:


> Blend it at home in the morning then have them at 9.30 and 12.30


Do you not think it would be easier to have whey with fine oats ? Or do you prefer it as its real food ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Currently waiting for my wee BSI package to arrive. 

Subbed to this


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday was my chest day but did well for me.stuck to my diet all day till I went to frankie and bennies on the night.had chicken wings to start.then 10 inch pizza,double burger,side of bacon cheese fries and onion rings.went to watch django unchained at the pics after(was real good worth a watch)also had hot dog nachos and large coke.

Now today's the day will be starting my cycle test/tren will start the mtren ds from tomorrow.i hate jabbing its ok once I have did it a few times but the first time takes me ages get the shakes.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> Do you not think it would be easier to have whey with fine oats ? Or do you prefer it as its real food ?


Prefer to get some whole protein in from the chicken.the thing with its is if you blend it and don't drink it straight away.the oats take in all the water and turns to a cement like mixture.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Super_G said:


> Currently waiting for my wee BSI package to arrive.
> 
> Subbed to this


Cheers mate what you gonna run.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Prefer to get some whole protein in from the chicken.the thing with its is if you blend it and don't drink it straight away.the oats take in all the water and turns to a cement like mixture.


I always drink oats and whey in the morning only because i struggle to eat first thing and its takes me few hours to get my appetite up. Makes me bloated though and really fills me up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I've never had pip from BSI stuff, 3 jabs into my first blast using Trentest and T400 2ml (1 of each) in the glutes and no pip, in fact the only pain I've had was me being a clumsy git and whacking the barrell while it was in me.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Cheers mate what you gonna run.


Currently 8 weeks into a pro chem test 600mg and mast 400mg but final 8 weeks will be 800mg BSI test, 600mg BSI tren e and end the final two weeks with 100mg var ed. plan was to run tren from the start but was recommended mast....should have just stuck with tren :lol:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I've never had pip from BSI stuff, 3 jabs into my first blast using Trentest and T400 2ml (1 of each) in the glutes and no pip, in fact the only pain I've had was me being a clumsy git and whacking the barrell while it was in me.


Good to here mate.hope I am as lucky cant handle pip well can a small pip.did test prop one time and could not walk for a few days.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Super_G said:


> Currently 8 weeks into a pro chem test 600mg and mast 400mg but final 8 weeks will be 800mg BSI test, 600mg BSI tren e and end the final two weeks with 100mg var ed. plan was to run tren from the start but was recommended mast....should have just stuck with tren :lol:


Even better you should of just put the tren and mast in.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> I always drink oats and whey in the morning only because i struggle to eat first thing and its takes me few hours to get my appetite up. Makes me bloated though and really fills me up.


Yeh my first meal is blended up.unless using ghrp6 then eat it whole as I feel like I have not eat for weeks


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Even better you should of just put the tren and mast in.


Exactly!! Next cycle will be all three together with clen and t3. Do it properly now that I will have used all components on smaller cycles


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

So that's fist jabs done tren in left quad test in right quad.went through a orange no problem.was thin and real smooth.legs are a tiny bit num now but I get that all the time.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> So that's fist jabs done tren in left quad test in right quad.went through a orange no problem.was thin and real smooth.legs are a tiny bit num now but I get that all the time.


Why did you jab it in different legs?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

cas said:


> Why did you jab it in different legs?


Because I was putting around 3ml of each in dont real want to be doing just short of 6ml in one leg.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fair enough, I wouldn't either lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Because I was putting around 3ml of each in dont real want to be doing just short of 6ml in one leg.


Out of interest mate have you ever done 4ml in a quad?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ditz said:


> Out of interest mate have you ever done 4ml in a quad?


Yes mate I hate jabbing so if i can get away with one jab I will.done 4ml in the ass and quads.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Yes mate I hate jabbing so if i can get away with one jab I will.done 4ml in the ass and quads.


That will be me Wednesday then.. I have 0 pip with 2ml, and double 0 is 0 right? Lol


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

It's the day after my first jab and all is good a tiny bit of pip but nothing that will bother me.will be be starting the mtren properly today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Half a Ml Bsi t400 mixed with a 1.5ml tor labs tren e and absolutely no pip whatsoever happy days.

Anybody used there ttme yet? Pip?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Wish I didn't get pip. I've never done t400 though before. Only pharma grade 250mg/ml, so far getting bad pip. Jabbed left quad last mondy was its firat jab in 3 months and didn't stop burning until today a whole week later lol. Jabbed second pin into right quad just now hoping it'll take better this time


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Had nice chilled day today.no work with the snow.so just eat rested up and watched a few dvd's with my son.had my mtren ds at 15.30 in biceps and **** me did it hurt going in.could not get the pin out my arm quick enough.was all good after the jab little num but was well worth it for the pump I got at the gym (skin ripping). Already having problems with the mtren ds but I no it's the dbol in it.its knocked my appetite right off.

Tonight was pull - back

- biceps

- rear delts

Pump was great got a few more reps than normal on most sets.

Food was the same as always but meal after the gym took about an hour to get down (the dbol).thays why I blend all my food but not wasting a good serloin steak by blending it.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Had nice chilled day today.no work with the snow.so just eat rested up and watched a few dvd's with my son.had my mtren ds at 15.30 in biceps and **** me did it hurt going in.could not get the pin out my arm quick enough.was all good after the jab little num but was well worth it for the pump I got at the gym (skin ripping). Already having problems with the mtren ds but I no it's the dbol in it.its knocked my appetite right off.

Tonight was pull - back

- biceps

- rear delts

Pump was great got a few more reps than normal on most sets.

Food was the same as always but meal after the gym took about an hour to get down (the dbol).thays why I blend all my food but not wasting a good serloin steak by blending it.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Half a Ml Bsi t400 mixed with a 1.5ml tor labs tren e and absolutely no pip whatsoever happy days.
> 
> Anybody used there ttme yet? Pip?


Seems most people that are using any of there blend are getting no pip.seems like it is the test400 that every one is having problems with.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hows the training going this week mate?

Are the pre workouts doing the job?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> Hows the training going this week mate?
> 
> Are the pre workouts doing the job?


Hard to tell mate been on them for about 7 days.seem more aggressive at the gym and sweat like ****.feel horny alot more but I just don't feel like its doing much but should no in a few weeks.although I have put a good few pounds on water from dbol probs and it takes me ages to eat after the gym as the dbol is killing me when I come to food.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Hard to tell mate been on them for about 7 days.seem more aggressive at the gym and sweat like ****.feel horny alot more but I just don't feel like its doing much but should no in a few weeks.although I have put a good few pounds on water from dbol probs and it takes me ages to eat after the gym as the dbol is killing me when I come to food.


lower the dbol doseage, i usually have to do this for a few days then build back up, thats pills tho, assuming the oral cant be far off


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

zack amin said:


> lower the dbol doseage, i usually have to do this for a few days then build back up, thats pills tho, assuming the oral cant be far off


No possible without lowering test and tren.just have to man up and get that **** down my neck.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Will follow this with interest. Looks like a decent no BS journal  . Got Fuerza, Signature and BSI available to me so still need to decide what to go for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

It's wierd I get no problems with the T400 , i'm using it with the Trentest 500 and doing 2ml (1 of each) in the glutes. No pip.

Stings like a cvnt going in my right glute, but thats where i've built up scar tissue over the years. I get nothing at all in the left glute cos I never used it until now


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> No possible without lowering test and tren.just have to man up and get that **** down my neck.


Any update mate?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Any update mate?


X2

Any updates?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

what was your starting weight OP or have I missed it? sorry


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> X2
> 
> Any updates?


I've just started rohm ttm! Pinned a ml last night the teens hit me already lol awesome


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> what was your starting weight OP or have I missed it? sorry


He hasn't updated in a long time mate


----------

